# Ammo shortage



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I know this topic is played out but I would like to hear what some have to say now that it’s been around a year since you could walk in and just buy some. Many people had their ideas why and some blamed it on hourders. But now after a year and the ammo companies still can’t catch up. I call b.s. but let’s hear what you think.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoarders.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes hoarders …have you ever been to Cabelas when popular ammo comes in ? They’ve bought a couple years supply in a short amount of time . It will even out at some point unless something bad happens in the near future .


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, horders. I have a Craftsman chest high tool box full of ammo in my basement and I've had it for 20 years or more. I only buy ammo in February when all of the hunting is done and it goes on sale. I just restock what I used in the past year and that's worked fine until this year. No big deal though, I have a nice pile I've horded over the years...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Yes, horders. I have a Craftsman chest high tool box full of ammo in my basement and I've had it for 20 years or more. I only buy ammo in February when all of the hunting is done and it goes on sale. I just restock what I used in the past year and that's worked fine until this year. No big deal though, I have a nice pile I've horded over the years...


I think what you mean to say is you only have a few odd shells rolling around in the junk drawer.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

It’s certainly not my pressure on the demand curve, because I haven’t purchased a single round since February, 2020, and I don’t plan to until prices reach somewhere close to their previous averages.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> I think what you mean to say is you only have a few odd shells rolling around in the junk drawer.


Na, it's just a respectable stash. I've even got a can or three of 30-06 ammo for my Garand. First in, first out so I keep it fresh...my late Dad taught me this and he owned two gun stores.

My brother shoots twice a week down in Georgia and he's flipping out feeding his rifles. He didn't listen to the old man...


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

First of all, I’ve walked into multiple stores in the last couple weeks and had my pick of whatever rounds I was looking for at the time. Shotgun, pistol, rifle. It was all there. Was it more or less expensive than ammo I bought a year ago? I have no idea. If I need to have it, why worry about it. Same as gas. It’s got to go in the truck even if it costs $.20 more than it did last summer. 

Secondly, how can anyone look around at all of the businesses around them dying from supply chain and/or labor issues and wonder why a particular business might be having a hard time hitting normal production rates right now?


----------



## BILC (Jan 19, 2017)

Oops, I didn't see the locked thread below when I made my post.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Na, it's just a respectable stash. I've even got a can or three of 30-06 ammo for my Garand. First in, first out so I keep it fresh...my late Dad taught me this and he owned two gun stores.
> 
> My brother shoots twice a week down in Georgia and he's flipping out feeding his rifles. He didn't listen to the old man...


Lesson being: _Buy them before the hoarders do._ I found enough 30/06 to do me. But the price was out of this world.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

This discussion like vaccines/masks will be going on 5 years from now.. it is control/diversion.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Have heard that gun sales have doubled in the last year or two. More people looking for ammo on top of production issues.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s simple supply and demand plus all the new gun owners out there. A firearm without ammo is just an expensive club. It’s only been a few short years since Americans purchased 25M firearms in a year. Now we are doing it in 7 months.

I try to buy components and ammo a year or two before the presidential election cycle. I’ve even started threads to remind shooters to buy their supplies well ahead of time. I would rather be looking at it than for it but that’s just me.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> Lesson being: _Buy them before the hoarders do._ I found enough 30/06 to do me. But the price was out of this world.


Yea, I shouldn't have quit reloading but I did. Its all good. I'm still stocked up!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s simple supply and demand plus all the new gun owners out there. A firearm without ammo is just an expensive club. It’s only been a few short years since Americans purchased 25M firearms in a year. Now we are doing it in 7 months.
> 
> I try to buy components and ammo a year or two before the presidential election cycle. I’ve even started threads to remind shooters to buy their supplies well ahead of time. I would rather be looking at it than for it but that’s just me.
> 
> View attachment 784200











This should give any potential invaders something to think about. lol


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I learned long ago from my grandfather and father to buy it when you find a deal. I did just that even if I didn't have a use for it. They also taught me not to waste it. I've bought most of mine at auctions and yard sales. Barring any major uprisings around here I think I'm set for life.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The place my friend works gets a half dozen to a dozen cases pistol and or rifle ammo in every four to six days. And it's either Norma or some never heard of European ammo manufacturer. 90% of it is .22LR, .308, 5.56 or 9mm. That ammo has been sitting on the shelf for weeks at a time now. Even though there isn't any limit, people are only buying a box or two at a time. 

*What his store isn't getting in is* .380ACP, .38Spcl, .357Mag, .40S&W, .44Mag, .45ACP, 10MM. 12ga buck, slugs or bird shot. Same for 20ga and .410. They get a little bit of .300Win Mag and .270 once in a while but no 30-06, 30-30 etc.

Like I've said before, other than .308, 5.56 and 9mm, most other calibers aren't being produced in large numbers right now. Manufacturing and logistical manpower shortages have slowed the whole ammo and components recovery. 

But you guys can go on believing your ridiculous conspiracy theories if it helps you feel better.


----------



## BobbyHill (Aug 22, 2019)

Lots of new gun owners play a factor


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Botiz said:


> First of all, I’ve walked into multiple stores in the last couple weeks and had my pick of whatever rounds I was looking for at the time. Shotgun, pistol, rifle. It was all there. Was it more or less expensive than ammo I bought a year ago? I have no idea. If I need to have it, why worry about it. Same as gas. It’s got to go in the truck even if it costs $.20 more than it did last summer.
> 
> Secondly, how can anyone look around at all of the businesses around them dying from supply chain and/or labor issues and wonder why a particular business might be having a hard time hitting normal production rates right now?


Exactly this problem transcends across many types of goods. Just going to take time for things to normalize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

What makes me wonder is who in the world is buying all the buckshot and why? Havent known anyone that hunts with it or shoots skeet with it. I see tons of it hit the shelves and get sold weekly.


----------

